# Glock 26 Guide Rrod Assemblyn



## fxlr (Jan 8, 2012)

I recently purchased a guide rod assembly for my G-26 to have as a spare and it is slightly different than my original.
The muzzle end has what looks like a retaining ring on the very end instead of just behind the last curl on the spring like
my original. The end has sharp edges and seems to bite into the slide at the muzzle end. Also the smaller spring on my 
original is completely covered on the original but the new one has two thin strips of what I assume to be steel and the
smaller spring is visible under the larger spring instead of being encased. Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Fxlr


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

Is it an original Glock part? What are the numbers on the silvery end?


----------

